# Unlimited Photo Storage for Amazon Prime members



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're like me and are running out of Cloud Storage for your photos and don't want to pay for extra storage, this is very good news indeed.

Prime members get free unlimited photo storage on Amazon's Cloud. Install the app, available from the App Store, on your iPad or iPhone. There are also versions for Android, PCs or Macs.

Here's a Tech Crunch article:

http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/04/amazon-prime-members-newest-benefit-is-free-unlimited-photo-storage/

And here's a link to the program on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/primephotos
Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This is great. I love the benefits of Prime. It is well worth the money.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Do we have to download this app to our Fires or is it on it already if we have Prime? On my Apple devices, I already have the Cloud Drive app, do I need to download this app as well?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Fires put photos on the Cloud automatically....

I believe you do need the new app for your iOS and Android devices.

Go to this link:
http://www.amazon.com/primephotos

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm not even sure why I'd use Amazon's cloud services with my apples products ( since the thread is in the apple products forum I figured that is the focus here). Photos already sync automatically with my desktop computer anyway and I have automatic backups to an external drive.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Then you have no need of it.   It's going to be a service to me, so I thought I'd pass it on. 



EDIT:  Though, I'll add that an offsite backup for important data is A Good Thing.  One never knows if a tornado or a fire will hit.  I've had friends lose their homes to both.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I'm not even sure why I'd use Amazon's cloud services with my apples products ( since the thread is in the apple products forum I figured that is the focus here). Photos already sync automatically with my desktop computer anyway and I have automatic backups to an external drive.


One advantage of this service is that your photos are stored remotely, so that if a major fire (no pun intended) destroyed your desktop and iThings, your photos would still be stored securely. Of course this assumes that Amazon didn't mess things up and lose your files! Apple has their own cloud service, but they charge for more than a trivial amount of storage space.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I downloaded the new Cloud Drive. I was a bit afraid at the time, as I didn't want to lose the pics that I already had on my previous cloud drive. Everything was great. It was very fast. To answer the person's question. I take pics with my iPhone. I'd like to be able to see those pics on my Fire & to save to amazon's cloud. I've already been doing this right along. I'm so excited about this. Thanks Amazon!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon Cloud Drive is now Amazon Photo:

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2015/01/amazon-updates-cloud-drive-photos-app-with-new-features-and-new-name



> Amazon has just issued a significant update to the official iOS app of its cloud-based photo and video management service.
> 
> First off, the update brings about a name change for the app. The app has gone by the name of Amazon Cloud Drive Photos since its launch in May 2013. That is, until now, when it has been renamed, quite simply, Amazon Photo.
> 
> ...


Read the article at the link for the full info.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

When I saw this on my iPhone, I just stared at the name of the App & wondered if Amazon changed this. I didn't have time to check out my photos at the time. Then forgot about it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I did the same thing, Toby.

Betsy


----------

